# Just trying out my new phone's camera



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just got a Samsung Galaxy S4, and I'm quite pleased with what that tiny lens can do, everything set on automatic. If figured I'd give it a bit of a tricky lighting situation. All I did in my photo editor (GIMP) was crop off the bottom (so you don't see the guard rail that would give away the fact this was shot from my apartment's balcony) and scale it to a bit less than half the original size.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The best camera is the one you have with you, and we almost always carry our phones. One of the things tempting me to the dark side(iPhone) is the excellent cameras in the Apple phones.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The best camera is the one you have with you, and we almost always carry our phones. One of the things tempting me to the dark side(iPhone) is the excellent cameras in the Apple phones.


no comment.

nice pic nog!


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

Challenging indeed. Looks like it handled the potential flare and backlighting wonderfully. 

C.S.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> One of the things tempting me to the dark side(iPhone) is the excellent cameras in the Apple phones.


Nokia's new Lumia 1020 phone is a whopping (and ridiculous) 41 megapixels.


----------

